# What % of your reading do you do on your Kindle?



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd say that it's about 75%.  I love the newspapers, books, magazines.  I just interviewed an author on my blog whose book wasn't on Kindle yet.  When I read it, I felt like I was journeying back into the dark ages  

So how much do you read on your Kindle?  If you had two books to chose from - one on your Kindle and one that's a print version, which would you pick to read - everything else being equal?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

90% to 95%. . . .I do have paper books that I still read. . .and occasionally buy others.  Have some magazines in paper that I just like better that way.  But most of my pleasure reading, and the daily paper, is on Kindle.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

100% right now but I've only had my Kindle since late January. I still have some DTBs I'll probably reread someday though.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

95% or more.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

99 % Kindle. If I have a choice, I'll always pick the Kindle book, because its easier for me to read.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

100%


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna say 40 %.


----------



## Lenc324 (Feb 16, 2011)

95%


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

It's been 100% Kindle, but I just requested a DTB from the library because I didn't want to pay the price they wanted for the Kindle edition.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

According to my records, so far I have done 22.67% of my reading on my Kindle in 2011. This is partly because I have an enormous TBR pile dating back several years, and there's no sense in buying an electronic book when I already bought the paper copy. 

-JM


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

95% including my Newspaper. However, some history textbooks are not available on the Kindle, so no choice there, plus I have a library (mostly topical - Sinologcal) of a few thousand books that I still access and read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Ninety percent or more. It's constantly with me.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

95% I read all my books on my Kindle. I do read the news online though and  2 magazines using the Kindle application for my Xoom.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

At least 90%.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

About 75%


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably about 75%. I use my iPhone if I'm out and about - only take my Kindle if I'm travelling.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty close to 100% for non-web-based stuff since I got it. It's not 100% as I still occasionally have to use textbooks and the odd users' guide. I tried a dtb story the other day and didn't get past p1.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm close to 100% on Kindle. There are a few printed magazines I read, and the occasional DTB that is a collector's item that I buy, but other than that, it's Kindle all the way.

Mike


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

If you include the Kindle app for the Droid - 95%.  I have quilting books and photo books that don't work as well for kindle and I still need in DTB form.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

100% of my reading is on Kindle.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

No one ever said that "Kindling" is an "all-or-nothing" proposition.  I love my Kindle for traveling, waiting rooms, etc.  I do use it a great deal at home, however, much of my reading material is not Kindle friendly (coffee table books, guidebooks, technical manuals, anything with beautiful illustrations/photographs, etc).

My bookshelves are changing their appearance in that books that will not be reread are going to library donation and being replaced with colorful travel and hobby books.

My recreational reading is now about 75% Kindle/25% Paper......all technical reading is (and likely always will be) on paper.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

99% of my leisure reading.

0% of my work reading (scholarly journal articles, scholarly books, text books, student papers etc.).  Those are probably 95% paperbooks or printouts of pdfs/word docs, 5% reading some PDFs in Goodreader on my iPad.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd say about 88% of my reading. When I first bought my Kindle, it was about 100% of my reading -- but I realize there's a couple rare cases where a print book works better.

For example, when I tried to read the journals of Lewis and Clark, I found that I really liked being able to flip back to the map that traced their route across America. Plus, I'm teaching myself computer programming, and some of the manuals I'm using just work better in book form. 

And the other day I started reading a free e-book edition of a classic children's story on my Kindle -- "The Wind in the Willows." But my version didn't have its black-and-white illustrations, and some of the reviewers pointed out that there were bits of the text which had gotten left out. So I decided I'd read this one as a book -- just like I did when I was a kid -- and try to savor the illustrations and the turning of pages one last time...


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

About 95%. And if I had to choose it would almost always be ebook over the paper version.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd say probably only 50% or so. I still have a mountain of unread paperbacks, and I just can't see buying a second copy.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

About 90% are Kindled. I read a lot, but I read a lot more on Kindle. I have been known to buy Kindle editions even when I have DTBs. Yes, I'm one of those. Thoroughly addicted.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was going to say 100%, but that isn't quite right.  Magazines (rare), cookbooks (frequent) and children's books with my grandson (daily, at least an hour) are still paper form as is my bible which I prefer in paper for easier "flipping".

Pleasure reading fiction for myself, 100% kindle.  If it isn't available for kindle, I'll buy something else that is.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

90+...which I never thought would be the case a year ago when I was just thinking about getting one...


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

crebel said:


> I was going to say 100%, but that isn't quite right. Magazines (rare), cookbooks (frequent) and children's books with my grandson (daily, at least an hour) are still paper form as is my bible which I prefer in paper for easier "flipping".
> 
> Pleasure reading fiction for myself, 100% kindle. If it isn't available for kindle, I'll buy something else that is.


Yeah, when I started this thread, I forgot about reading on-line. My number is probably lower than my original 75%, but 75% is accurate for pleasure reading fiction novels...


----------



## Book_Worm (Feb 25, 2011)

100% of my recreational reading has been in Kindle since I purchased in February.  Although, I've still got a few DTB's, I just can't finish them because I don't find the experience as enjoyable.  I still need to read DTB's for my technical reading though, as it's much easier to thumb through those when trying to learn something new, or to look up a command that I forgot (when Google fails me).


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I'd say about 70%. I can't always afford to buy the books I want to read and have to resort to the second-hand shop.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

All but my textbooks that r mainly science related. My notes r on my kindle though


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am about 99%. About the only things I read in DT form is our local paper and a magazine in the doctor's office.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

90%+  between my Kindle and Kindle apps on my Android phone and laptop. I still have a couple of DTB's to read, which weren't available in Kindle format, plus a couple of photography magazines.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

75% Kindle
5% Kindle on iPhone
15% iPad (for image-based PDFs of books I’ve scanned myself; the Kindle can't display those very legibly)
5% paper.

I’ve learned from experience that I’m just not going to get around to reading a paper book as long as I still have 237 or something unfinished books on my Kindle. Non-Kindle authors are at a serious disadvantage too, as I never buy DTBs on a whim anymore. I’ve rebought certain books I own as ebooks, and even gone so far as to hunt down questionably-OCRed digital versions of books I already own in paper, just so I’ll stand a chance of actually reading the things someday.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For books - 100%. I do have a magazine with me when flying for the takeoff and landing when I can't have my Kindle on. I will read news on my laptop or iPad, but never books.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Currently about 90-95% Kindle.


----------



## KARGOVROOM (Sep 17, 2010)

I would have to say about 90% is on my kindle and 10% are DTB. I own too many DTB's not to read them...I can't justify buying a second copy if it is even available.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

I just have my Kindle for less than a month, and I'm still excited, so I'm over 80% right now. But i still have some paperbacks to read, and I will buy some second-hand paperbacks from bestselling authors because they're so damn expensive on Kindle.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd say right now, 60/40 ~ Kindle/DTB's.  I have challenges going that I chose books on my shelves and I have such a huge backlog of books to read that I will still get to the DTB's but seems between library DL's and newer purchases, I'm spending more time on the Kindle.  I also am in the middle of my first audiobook (My Reading Life by Pat Conroy).  Never thought I would be able to concentrate but I liked his book so much (library DL) that I also bought a DTB version and am enjoying listening to him read it.  Whatever way I can get my books, I'm easy!


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

At the moment, maybe 75%, but I'd make it 100%, if I could.  The percentage is only that low because my hubby has gotten hooked on audio-books, and I'm listening to them with him on our long commute to/from work.  I still have a small handful of paper books that I'm struggling through, but it's a challenge.  Given the choice between a 3-star Kindle book and a 5-star paper book, I'd be hard-pressed to choose - reading on the Kindle is so much more enjoyable.


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

Couldn't even guess the percentage as I still read magazines, newspapers, etc.  I'm currently reading a paperback that is not available for the Kindle.  I'm having a dreadful time--can't seem to remember how to hold a book or how to turn the pages.  It requires the use of both hands and I keep dropping the book.  With any luck, I'll finish it soon so I can get back to my Kindle.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

About 50%


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

99.9% of my recreational reading is ebook at this point, though more of it is in the Kindle iPad app than on my actual Kindle.  If it's paper, I'm not interested, except for a few rereads that haven't been published in e-form yet.  I've come to hate reading on paper, and will go to great lengths to avoid it, usually by rebuying the book in bits and bytes rather than pulp and ink.  LOL


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

As a historical fiction author, it is hardly surprising that I do a lot of research. Unfortunately, very little of the non-fiction I use is on Kindle, so 90% of the non-fiction I read is still DTB. However, when it comes to fiction about 95% of my reading is Kindlized. Like some here have said, I have come to prefer reading on Kindle to the extent that I do buy new Kindle versions to avoid reading on paper. I very much prefer the convenience of my Kindle.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

With the exception of an occasional magazine 100%.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I do nearly 100% of my reading on my Kindle, with the exception of magazines and my special cookbooks with gorgeous illustrations. (That description fits probably 50-75 of my cookbooks.)


----------



## 2leelou (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything I'm reading right now is on my Kindle.  To me it just seems easier to read.


----------



## claytondb (May 4, 2011)

Everything I read is on my Kindle, except for e-mails and short things I encounter online.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I read all of my books for pleasure on my Kindle.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Ever since I got my kindle I would say 99% of my reading is done on it. Plus I read a lot more now.


----------



## ScottF (Mar 29, 2011)

It's 50/50 for me. Love the Kindle, love the feel of turning paper pages. Personally, the medium isn't as important as the message.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 16, 2010)

I read fiction exclusively on my kindle now. I read magazines and tech books using the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Maybe 75% of my reading is on Kindle. Magazines, new cookbooks and the books I read to our kiddo are all paper. Everything else is digital. If we ever add a Nook or iPad to our gaggle of gadgets, I'll probably go digital for all of my magazine subscriptions because then I can have them in color.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Got my kindle for Christmas and I've been keeping count since January 1st.

at the moment is 29 books on the Kindle and 1 paper book (soon to be 2).


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Pretty close to 100%.. A guy at work was raving about The Hunger Games recently and when I showed interest, he offered to load me his copy (paperback). I tried. I really did. For two nights in a row I lay in bed fumbling with the paperback, struggling with poor lighting and tiny text.. Finally, I put it on my nightstand, pulled out my Kindle, and used up the last bit of Amazon gift-card credit from Christmas to buy myself a copy.

Great book


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I subscribe to several print magazines and I read DTB in the craft genre and painting books.  Occasionally I'll get a book from the library but other than that I real 95% of my fiction and nonfiction on my Kindle.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Fiction: 100%

Non-fiction: variable

Newspapers/ Magazines: 0%


----------



## rickwnc (Feb 27, 2011)

Almost All except Seed Catalogs, and other catalogs like from Northern Tools. I've lost about 60% of my vision and it's so easy to blow up the print until I can read it. But I also have all the apps like notepad and calendar and calculator so everything I need is on it. I have a note taped inside the cover that tells people to check the note pad app with all my Medical Contacts, Doctors and info on my heart valves that were replaced . I created a file in word and then used that foxtab converter to make all kinds of files and books and papers to keep me happy. SO Basically 100% of my life is on my Kindle now.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I still read magazines and newspapers.  Currently I am reading a collection of works by Dashiell Hammett in print...but I would say it has to be close to 90% of my reading is Kindle-based these days.  I just love the darn thing so much, if I go a few days without picking it up, I think it calls to me!

Then again, I might also be insane...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine will probably drop some since I finally joined the library after realizing a local branch was a 10 minute or less walk away.

So far I've read a paperback I bought in their used section for .50 cents, am currently reading a library e-book on my iPad (those will be read on the Kindle once they add support) and up next is a hard back I checked out.


----------



## bamaspride (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine is "Charley", as in John Steinbeck's "Travels With ...."

m.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Most of my novel reading is now done on my Kindle but I still use the internet for newspapers.  I guess around 50% of my overall reading is on the Kindle at the moment.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably about 99% of my reading is now done electronically.  I read my books on my Kindle and magazines on my iPad but I still read children's books in DTB form to the little ones in the family.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

95%+ The only thing I read on paper are Photography books and sewing magazines. Oh, and the motorcycle repair manual.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm reading about 1/3 on Kindle, but that's got more to do with me trying to finish of my DTB TBR piles.

By the end of the year I suspect it'll be closer to 3/4 Kindle.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It has been about 25% lately - reading library books on my 'other' reading devices since Kindle does not support that yet.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Except for Time magazine I do 100% reading on my Kindle 3.  As I get older I find the tiny type in books impossible to read without discomfort (even with reading glasses)....  The ability to make the type as large as I need is a wonderful feature.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say about 40%. I also have a Nook, and quite a few paperbacks I still need to read. I do occasionally still buy paperbacks, if they are a lot cheaper than the ebook.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The only books I don't read on my Kindle are my art instruction/how-to books. Oh, and the occasional book club book that isn't Kindlized...

So, probably, about 95% of my reading is done on the Kindle...


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Reading for pleasure....100%.

The only things I read in DTB format now are textbooks.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

The percentage is going up all the time. Maybe 60-70%? 

I have two DTB's from the library right now and haven't gotten into them at all because I'm just not used to lugging them around.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

100%


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Unless it's a book I'm dying to reread that I don't have on my Kindle or a textbook that wasn't available as an ebook, I read all my books on my Kindle. 98-99%, I'd say.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

75%


----------



## Susan Umpleby (Dec 20, 2008)

99.9%.  And it's been that way since I got the first Kindle when it came out.  DTBs have become difficult to read and a pain to hold or carry around.  An ebook reader spoils you very fast!  There are a few reference books I use that aren't available in ebook format, but other than that I only read on my Kindle.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I read at least 85% of books on my Kindle. The only physical books I read are textbooks, study guides (like the GRE guide I'm currently looking at), beauty books (they're so much prettier in color lol) and magazines.

All things equal, I would pick a Kindle book over a physical one anytime


----------



## lcook0825 (Jul 16, 2010)

100% without a doubt.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

99%


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't read newspapers on the Kindle -at this time - have experimented but have not yet changed over.
I don't read a lot of magazines, but most of them are pictorial and color, so not on the Kindle yet.....though I have tried it.  National Geographic does not make it for me without the color pics.
I read ALL books that are published electronically on the Kindle.  And I read a lot of books.
Have discovered some wonderful indie authors since getting it in Feb of 2009.
Many of those indie authors I met here at KB.

Just sayin......


----------

